# US, Launch of Online Fee Payment for Adult Passport Renewals Starting April 19, 2021



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines

United States Consular Agency, Cebu Philippines

April 16, 2021*​


*Launch of Online Fee Payment for Adult Passport Renewals*
​
Beginning Monday, April 19, 2021, the U.S. Embassy and Consular Agency in the Philippines will begin accepting online fee payments for adult U.S. passport renewal applications. 



Paying online allows you to mail your application to the U.S. Embassy in Manila without the need to apply in person. Please see our passport renewal webpage for more information and to determine if you are eligible for online fee payment. If eligible, you will be able to submit payment via U.S. or international credit or debit card, electronic funds transfer from a U.S.-based bank account, Amazon Pay, or Pay Pal.



We encourage all eligible U.S. citizens to renew their passports by mail. In-person appointments remain limited at the Embassy in Manila and the Consular Agency in Cebu as a result of the ongoing pandemic.





For questions about online fee payment for adult passport renewal applications, please visit our website or contact us via email at [email protected].


----------

